# Verfügbarkeit SF600



## -H1N1- (4. März 2016)

*Verfügbarkeit SF600*

Hallo Corsair!

Könnt Ihr schon sagen, wann das SFX Netzteil verfügbar sein wird?

Dieses hier:

Corsair SF6 6Watt 8 PLUS Gold | 
 Dustinhome.dk


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2016)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit SF600*

Hi -H1N1- 

das SF600 sollte Anfang April bei den Händlern liegen. Das SF450 etwas eher.

Grüße


----------



## -H1N1- (4. März 2016)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit SF600*

Oh, es wird auch ein 450er geben? Kannst Du schon ein paar Details zu den neuen Netzteilen verraten?

edit: Wird es ein Set mit kurzen Kabeln geben?


----------



## Bluebeard (5. März 2016)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit SF600*

Eine 450 und eine 600W Variante.

Einige Details:

- Kabel - Schwarze Flachbandkabel ohne Kondensator. Länge 300mm (ATX), 400mm (EPS/P4, PCI-E), 445mm (SATA, PATA) Vollmodular
- SFX zu ATX Bracket liegt nicht mit dabei
- 92mm Lüfter mit Rifle Bearing


----------



## -H1N1- (11. März 2016)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit SF600*

Hab´s bestellt, ist ja mittlerweile bei euch auf Lager.

Wird es ein Set mit kurzen Kabeln geben (oder kann man andere Kabel verwenden)?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. März 2016)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit SF600*

Im Lieferumfang ist das Kabelset ja schon verkürzt. Eine kürzere Variante wird es unsererseits erst einmal nicht geben. Die Kabel entsprechen bei unseren Kabeln dem Type 4. Also alles was Type 4 ist wird passen. Type 3 bei allem außer dem ATX Stecker auch. Dieser hat mehr Anschlüsse bei Type 4. Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen, wenn du das Netzteil ausgiebig getestet hast!


----------

